# Hello, hello!



## obeyDita (Nov 11, 2010)

everyone!

	My name is Judy. I just came across Specktra a couple of days ago, which is kind of unbelievable given that I've been a huge MAC fan for years. I have no idea how I never found this site before. Anyway, it's good to be here. I'm looking forward to chatting with you gals about all things makeup. My main obsession revolves around eyeshadows and pigments and I'm a total sucker for neurtral, brown and gold colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	A little more about me: I'm 29 and live in CA, near the Rosebowl. My other beloved hobby is working on my fansite dedicated to the French Afropean group Les Nubians (which is located at http://www.lesnubians.org.) It's been online for 11 years now!! Crazy how time flies! I'm also a HUGE Gwen Stefani/No Doubt and L.A.M.B. fan, which has definitely not been kind to my wallet in recent years.

  	That's about it for me for now, see you guys around the Forum!!


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 12, 2010)

:welcome: Judy

  	That is so weird I was just listening to the song 'Makeda' earlier today. I will have to check your site out.

  	Enjoy the forums!!!


----------



## obeyDita (Nov 12, 2010)

Soul Unique said:


> :welcome: Judy
> 
> That is so weird I was just listening to the song 'Makeda' earlier today. I will have to check your site out.
> 
> Enjoy the forums!!!


 
	Thank you, Soul Unique!
  	Ah, yes!! Makeda started it all for me! Have you heard any of their new material? My site has been down for a bit because of some complications with my old host, but all the news and updates can be found on Facebook.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome, I'm a newbie too & i'm lub'n the site


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Judy, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## obeyDita (Nov 12, 2010)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Welcome, I'm a newbie too & i'm lub'n the site


 
	Hello my fellow Newbie and thank you!! ;-)


----------



## obeyDita (Nov 12, 2010)

LittleMaryJane said:


> Hi Judy, welcome to Specktra!


 

  	Thank you LittleMaryJane, sorry, I don't know why my post didn't go through. :-\


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 13, 2010)

:welcome: to specktra! i hope you have fun chatting to us!


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 13, 2010)

You're most welcomed.

  	I haven't heard their recent stuff, but will have a search on the net seen as I don't use Facebook. Hope your website will be back on track soon.

  	See ya around in the threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Soul Unique said:


> Thank you, Soul Unique! 		 			Ah, yes!! Makeda started it all for me! Have you heard any of their new material? My site has been down for a bit because of some complications with my old host, but all the news and updates can be found on Facebook.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the site


----------

